# Top World Dogs and their COI



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I found this interesting blog post on Twitter. I hope people don't have to go into the whole inbreeding semantic deal.  

_Every year Dog World magazine and Yumega natural pet food supplements sponsor a competition that tallies how many points the progeny of female dogs accumulate over one year at Kennel Club conformation dog shows. The female dog that has produced the most “winning” progeny wins. The list is also broken down by best female dog by breed. If you want to see 2012′s list, as well as how points are tallied, you can see it here._

For those not in the know, be sure to read this and after this to understand what they are saying (I had to read it a couple of times is why I am saying this!):

_So what is a Coefficient of Inbreeding (COI)? It is a parameter used to express common shared ancestors (or pedigree collapse) of an individual. The higher the percentage COI, the greater the probability that two copies of the same gene have been inherited an ancestor shared by both parents._

_An acceptable COI for dogs, so the dog will be healthy and have low risk for inheriting genetic disorders, is 3% counted from a five generation pedigree. The Fédération Cynologique Internationale recommends a COI of no greater than 6% for common breeds and no more than 10% for rare breeds._

Here are the females:

The 2012 Dog World Top Brood Bitches ? Hooray For Inbreeding! | The Doggie Stylish Blog

and the males:
The 2012 Dog World Top Stud Dogs ? Hooray For Inbreeding! | The Doggie Stylish Blog

The worst female had a COI over 40. I am getting now why you see so many sick Yorkies. I can't even imagine mill/Hunte Corp type dogs. 

I am hopeful people who get this stuff will post. The GSDs with the most points didn't look too bad COI wise from what I am understanding?

Also the blog writer has 2 PB dogs, one of which she is going to show, and is a supporter of the healthy PB dog.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok, had to reread both blog entries several times. Really interesting stuff. I'm also impressed that they have the capability to slice and dice this information to share publicly. 

Just read the one with the top females. I'm surprised with some of the female large breeds that are listed with COI over 20% -- Viszla and Akita. That is disturbing. Not just for those two females but for all of those with such high COI's.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I did too - that makes me feel better! I am impressed by that as well. 

Isn't it odd? You wonder how they make these decisions.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

But, if I breed myASL dog with good hips and a weak temperament to a WGWL dog with good hips and a weak temperament, I have outcrossed, but what have I accomplished? Dogs with higher COI's are not necessarily producers of sick dogs, just as dogs with low COI's are not producers of healthy dogs.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Like you mentioned in your first post, it can open up a very heated discussion about the world of breeding, showing, ethics, etc. 

I love looking at studies, numbers, how they can be sliced and diced to predict trends or observe trends and how it can be interpreted as long as it is put into context. It spurs discussion, albeit heated ones. 

I think it's a risk assessment from a high level based on tenths of a percent. Obviously those who evaluate risks from a strictly number point of view will base their views on what is churned out from the data. Interpretations based on different criteria (how you slice and dice) can differ. I think the two blog entries is trying to voice his/her views of certain diseases or ailments prevalent to certain breeds that can be attributed to high COI's. Not proven BUT a strong argument for discussion. 

Fascinating for me since I do a lot of work with studies and I have to interpret them to entice the media to write about my client as their publicist.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Very interesting info, thank you for sharing. I wish the AKC would offer a COI calculator! 

Here is a link to a related article which stresses the importance of genetic diversity (especially in regard to inheritance of MHC haplotypes).

Australian Shepherd Health & Genetics Institute, Inc.

Just offering this as general food for thought . . .


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Andaka said:


> But, if I breed myASL dog with good hips and a weak temperament to a WGWL dog with good hips and a weak temperament, I have outcrossed, but what have I accomplished? Dogs with higher COI's are not necessarily producers of sick dogs, just as dogs with low COI's are not producers of healthy dogs.


That is where you hope that people who are truly breeders, and not just the puppy producers (who are like "what will u get when u mix a black and a sable" or who think 2 purebred dogs of different breeds will produce a purebred dog), will have the knowledge, understanding, etc, to look at the big picture, to utilize services like the ones that Cornell offers and put information together to create good dogs, with the idea always in the back of our heads that there is no absolute (though good research helps) when you are doing this. 

I know I've talked to farmers who have extensive knowledge about genetics and the pedigrees of their animals, who have gone to classes for it, and who do things for their purposes (milk, meat) so aren't looking at the same things, but who really are quite amazing to talk to.

Like AJT I am fascinated by this.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't pretend to know oodles of info about genetics, but that Norwegian Buhund bitch's parents were FULL SIBLINGS! How is that acceptable ANYWHERE!


----------

